# Colitis



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

So I made the mistake of giving cashew a piece of stewing beef. I am now dealing with what looks like colitis ... and i stepped in the warm red mucus crap. ugh.

Is this because i gave way to much? or is he allergic?? 

He is on a fast and I'll give him a turkey neck in the morning, but what else can i do to help?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am sorry but I can't keep track of who is where with transitioning dogs - is he used to beef or was this more of a first? It might have been too rich? Also he may just have a bug - a lot of dogs in my area are coming down with a one day "doggie flu" diarrhea, vomiting and general mopiness.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

It was his first taste of beef. Supposed to start pork but this set us back. I'm having a difficult time because his poops are either strained or liquid


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Not a raw feeder here, but always curious about the subject. I mainly clicked on this thread because one of my dogs recently has a case of colitis.

A bland diet of rice and boiled chicken or turkey in a ratio of 3:1 is what has helped the most; but when people feed raw I wonder what they do?


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone?! Help? I can't be fasting him much - he is so skinny and have just been trying to get his poops right to get him on red meat.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I also can't keep track of everyone who is changing over. What chicken cuts are you feeding him? Go back to feeding him necks or legs until he is firm again. Dont rush things, he can live primarily off of chicken if need be, right now you just need to get him solid again. Also why is he so skinny? What % are you feeding at?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Feed him Bland, bone-in, beige, fat/skin free!!
(That is the raw version of the "chicken and rice" stuff...ya know, without the inflammatory, non bio-available grain!!:wink


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Im feeding him 3% - he is naturally "skinny" so a pound off him makes him look horrible. he is 30 lbs and im feeding 10-11 oz a day. He has always been sensitive and we have tried... say a 4 oz chicken back in morning, 2 oz bonless chicken, the a 4 - 5 oz turkey neck/wing.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chewice said:


> Im feeding him 3% - he is naturally "skinny" so a pound off him makes him look horrible. he is 30 lbs and im feeding 10-11 oz a day. He has always been sensitive and we have tried... say a 4 oz chicken back in morning, 2 oz bonless chicken, the a 4 - 5 oz turkey neck/wing.


14.4oz is actually 3% of 30lbs. Just those few ounces could very well be what helps him...I know 2oz is what helps little 8.5lbs Dixi(who gets 9-11oz per day) stay nice and healthy looking or not!!:wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chicken broth, no salt.

pedialyte - a few teaspoons in the broth

give every three to four hours to ensure hydration and electrolyte support

slippery elm bark - one capsule every twelve hours.

as long as the dog is drinking, you're okay with fasting.

colitis is merely the inflammation of a colon..

when transitioning a dog to raw, you don't want to feed rice or boiled chicken.....simply because the digestion of a raw fed dog is different than that of a kibble fed dog...no disrespect intended to kibble feeders.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

during transition.....err on the side of underfeeding, rather than overfeeding...or feed more meals....

they will lose weight and as you progress, they will gain it back.

had you introduced turkey after chicken? or did you go from chicken straight to beef?


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

omg - i thought there were 12 oz in a pound. wtf - i feel bad

he is "good" on chicken and turkey so far - he is straining no matter what...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there are 16 ounces in a pound.

what do you mean 'straining'.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Like...pushing and pushing... and then like 10 seconds later a tiny poop comes out...is that normal?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chewice said:


> Like...pushing and pushing... and then like 10 seconds later a tiny poop comes out...is that normal?


Ah....this was what I was wondering. So have all of his stools(before the beef thing) been really hard/dry?

If so it sounds like you are(well where) feeding too much bone(which I kind of thought) it will cause the stool to be like this, and make it harder to put on weight!:wink:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh dear. If it were one of my guys I would march straight back to chicken and work up to more chicken meat and a little less bone. When he handles that with easier stools, small but not so straining then add back your turkey and slowly go from there. Too much bone will take up tummy space and not give you the weight gain he needs. Go slow - you will both be fine. I would drop the wings and go to backs with some extra meat added in and then to quarters, thighs are also nice and meaty. Whole chickens are the way to go because you still get bone and yet seem to get a decent amount of meat.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> Oh dear. If it were one of my guys I would march straight back to chicken and work up to more chicken meat and a little less bone. When he handles that with easier stools, small but not so straining then add back your turkey and slowly go from there. Too much bone will take up tummy space and not give you the weight gain he needs. Go slow - you will both be fine. I would drop the wings and go to backs with some extra meat added in and then to quarters, thighs are also nice and meaty. Whole chickens are the way to go because you still get bone and yet seem to get a decent amount of meat.


TOTALLY agree with you Liz!!:thumb:


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

We just went out and he took a weird little small black poo... no blood no mucus. Im so happy. I was only feeding backs and drumsticks - i will have to go buy full chickens because i can't buy quarters. Thighs and drumsticks...same thing?

Also, i can get quail really easy- can i feed him one of those - since they are kinda like chicken?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Thighs are the shorter end of the quarter and the leg of course is your drumstick. Thighs have a bit more meat to bone. Quail would be great as a third protein but I would get him back to solid and eating more meat than bone before adding anything else. I would still go to turkey when he is good with turkey - again more meat than one then go to quail, if you can get rabbit that seems pretty digestible also.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

okay, if everything goes good tomorrow ill grab some whole chickens. Its so easy to find backs/drumsticks... but i cannot find the quarters anywhere! makes me angry


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I would not stress - if you can get whole chickens they are probably the best since you get more meat in the breasts and such and you get your quarters that way! Cornish game hens work also if you can get them cheap as they are just small chickens.


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you! I have the bf running to grab some right now! need some good poops!


----------

